# Hows your MERM holding up?



## goodal (Apr 10, 2009)

I am curious of what condition everybodys MERM is in? I bought my 12th edition brand spanking new for $160 (+$15 s&amp;h) in November. About a month ago the front third of it came unbound and is holding on by shear habit. I have to keep a roll of tape around to tape the pages back in every time i study. I have a steam table book printed in the 40's that is still bound and looks great. I've never used it as a door stop, cup holder, weapon or footstool. I know this book has gotten alot of use but should it be falling apart after 5 months of use?


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 10, 2009)

What have you been doing with this thing? My CERM is in tip top shape. When I was studying for the exam I took it everywhere with me. Even the beach. I was always a little concerned about how the book would hold together since the pages felt so thin, but it held up just fine.


----------



## goodal (Apr 10, 2009)

NOTHING!!!!!!! Thats what is so agravating about it. I dont even take anywhere. It has sat on my desk and will occasionally get taken to the living room to be read and thats it. Their quality control missed mine i guess. Im scared its going to fall apart before i get to the test. :brickwall:


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 10, 2009)

Mine's just fine. Been using it since November, also, but nothing is falling off just yet.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 10, 2009)

Sounds like you got a lemon. Maybe PPI will exchange it for you, but then again, at this late point in time you might not want to risk it, plus losing your tabs...

(I abused my ENVRM pretty bad and it's still solid)


----------



## mecheng2 (Apr 10, 2009)

Mine started to fall apart after a few weeks so I just glued it myself with "Amazing goop - craft"


----------



## djshortsleeve (Apr 11, 2009)

Mine's a piece of crap as well. The outside split on the edge. The pages are ok though. Its somewhat understandable as theres alot of flipping through and mild abuse.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 13, 2009)

Mine's in great shape. I might add that it was cheaper through Amazon than through PPI.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Apr 20, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Mine's in great shape. I might add that it was cheaper through Amazon than through PPI.



Mine's in great shape too, but I have a 11th Ed that I got new.


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 20, 2009)

My CERM is a little beat up, but no pages coming out of it. I'm the third person to study from this one too. Printed in 2003.


----------



## Sschell (Apr 20, 2009)

Mine took alot of wear studying, but I only had to tape one or two pages back in...


----------



## goodal (May 7, 2009)

FOLLOW UP:

I emailed PPI to complain about the book falling apart. In less than 12 hrs they responded and told me to send pictures, order number, etc and they would get me a new book for only $18.50 S &amp; H. They said their printer had been using faulty glue in some of the books. Looks like this will have a good ending. Dont have the book yet but so far i am VERY impressed with their customer service. Thanks PPI.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 7, 2009)

badal said:


> FOLLOW UP:
> I emailed PPI to complain about the book falling apart. In less than 12 hrs they responded and told me to send pictures, order number, etc and they would get me a new book for only $18.50 S &amp; H. They said their printer had been using faulty glue in some of the books. Looks like this will have a good ending. Dont have the book yet but so far i am VERY impressed with their customer service. Thanks PPI.


I know you will used it as a future reference, but this doesn't really do you much good after the exam is over.


----------



## goodal (May 7, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I know you will used it as a future reference, but this doesn't really do you much good after the exam is over.



Unless I failed and need to use it hot and heavy for another 2-3 months and i am sure the book i have now wont live through anouther study session. I dont think (or hope) this is the case, but it will be nice to have a usefull book. I wasnt motivated to get a new one in the hopes that i could use it in my consulting business. It was simply that I had a bad product and I felt it should have lasted longer.


----------



## Johnny (Jul 4, 2009)

Bought mine over a year ago. It seems to be holding up o.k.


----------

